# X3



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm. Lots of nonsense going on in X Men land.
Cyclops and Professor X get off'ed in the last version of the script. Mystique gets turned human. 
Kelsey Grammer is the Beast. The Nightcrawler guy has left the movie. Angel is the new X man. Gambit has a cameo.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Eh? Last I heard, FOX had decided not to put Nightcrawler in the flick. Where did all this other nonsense come from?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, I got it all from AICN. Nightcrawler was in the draft they got leaked to them, but the actor now says he's out. 
Oh, and Storm is the leader. Cause everyone loves Halle Berry
...right? :voorhees:  I mean, she was so great in CATWOMAN.And has been soooo great in the previous X movies. :voorhees: 
And Wolverine is a ****ing pussy, who doesn't do anything but sleep with Storm.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If they nix Cyclops, then there isn't ANY hope of Sinister, Apocalypse, Cable or any of the better characters that the X-Men titles have introduced EVER appearing. Sinister is definitely linked to the Summers bloodline and Apocalypse made Sinister, Cable is Cyclops' son, etc. etc. It would be terrible and quite stupid to have Magneto as the heavy in every ****ing movie.

Want to kill off some X-Men? Try getting rid of Rogue (Since she doesn't have Ms. Marvel's powers, she really isn't worth a damn to the team.) Storm (Don't even get me started) and probably Iceman. So far they haven't been assets to the movies and I doubt anyone would really miss them.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With Bryan Singer busy on other projects and completely uninvolved with this one, I have a bad feeling that X3 will eat donkey balls.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd be a lot more worried if the news came from anywhere but AICN. Those people report rumors and bull****.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, at the very least Kelsey Grammer is going to be the Beast. I heard that on the news the other day. That alone bothers me because Kelsey Grammer sucks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Well, at the very least Kelsey Grammer is going to be the Beast. I heard that on the news the other day. That alone bothers me because Kelsey Grammer sucks.


BLASPHEMY! Grammer is perfect for the role. he's got that cultured voice like I always imagined Dr. Henry McCoy to have and besides, you won't be seeing much of his Frasier Crane persona on screen. Most likely since they got rid of one "blue" character (Doubtless the reasoning behind FOX studio decision to keep Nightcrawler out of the movie. Stupid.) to justify the presence of another. After all, it's what kept Beast out of the second one; at least in his furry state. Almost for seeing Beast alone is my main reason for wanting to check this out. He's always been one of my favorite X-Men.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, I'm pretty sure that they are really killing Cyclops. 
James Marsden went over to Super Man with Bryan Singer, to be Jimmy Olsen,
and you know that must have really pissed FOX off. :voorhees:


----------

